# Bovine Wines MooRiesling



## bovinewines (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm finally getting around to putting the lables on my first batch/bottles of wine! Thanks to everyone on this forum who were so kind to share their knowledge! I couldn't have done it without you. To all of you I say THANK YOU!







Front Label:










Back Label


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 11, 2007)

Moo-velous


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats Bovine.like your label too


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 11, 2007)

Simply MOOoooooving.........


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 11, 2007)

Fabulous label!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2007)

Great labels...both front and back are very original.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2007)

Udderly Fantastic labels.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 11, 2007)

*bovine,*
*Hay, That is a fantastic label, head and tail !! Youcudn't have done it any butter. *





<A target=name ='popResult("22418");'>



</A>Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 11, 2007)

*No, jokes aside. a very great label........Ramona* 




<A ='popResult("22428");' target=name>



</A>*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone...!


----------



## Joanie (Nov 12, 2007)

Now _*that*_ is COOL!!! It's great!

Wine! It does a body good!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 12, 2007)

Me thinks you came up with that label through bovine inspiration!



I hope we don't milk the subject too long! If anyone has a beef with all the jokes, you may have to pull up steaks and moove on to another forum! But think before mooving, you may miss all the fun as we shovel the bull $h!+ and chew the cud here in the pasture!



*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 12, 2007)

We could probably go on and on!!!! Hoofta be careful we could all go nuts!!!!


Ok, I'm done!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2007)

Great label, now stop milking it over there and make some wine!


----------



## trashy (Nov 14, 2007)

Excellent label! Which _bo_vineyard were your grapes from? Or was it a kit?

P.S. Don't forget to pasteurize!


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 17, 2007)

This was the VR Riesling. This is the bottle I have to take to class in two weeks so the professor can tell me what's wrong with it (lol)!


----------



## bovinewines (Nov 17, 2007)

lol PWP


----------

